# steam wand



## fbctoxic (May 29, 2015)

hi please can somebody help. I am very new to all this and get lost is the sea of stuff on the web. I would like to replace the steam wand on my Gran Gaggia Prestige, I was assured that the Rancilio Silvia (V1/V2) Steam Wand would do the job, so I ordered one, came to fit it and it has a threaded connector. and I cant find any sensible answers about where I can get one that will fit my machine. many thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe its a complete replacement from the boiler, not just changing the end part....

I may be incorrect though.


----------

